# SPY Technique



## dzarick1 (Jul 13, 2011)

I have a provider practice that is performing "SPY technique" and the documentation supports the injection of fluorescein and a review of the tissue.  For this procedure, CPT code 15860 seems appropriate however I wanted to check with others.  The practice also believes they can bill an angiogram service as well.  Any advise would be appreciated.


----------

